# Deranged Lady Stuffs Cat Into Trash Can



## Soldout225 (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7LVxIGIEnE
Get ready to beat someone up, yo.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2010)

So what, I stuffed a kid in a trash can and everyone just laughed.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 23, 2010)

Lol, best idea ever.

So she's a cat hater, big whoop. Cat want's to get in there anyway.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 23, 2010)

ROFL!!!
she looks around to see if people are watching


----------



## Alstor (Aug 23, 2010)

If she was leaving, why did she have to stuff the cat in the trash can? It wouldn't follow her.


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 23, 2010)

oh this is great


----------



## Zenia (Aug 23, 2010)

What a jerk lady! I hate people who pull crap like that.


----------



## Soldout225 (Aug 23, 2010)

You'd think furries would be pretty pissed off to see someone do that to a defenseless animal.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2010)

Soldout225 said:


> You'd think furries would be pretty pissed off to see someone do that to a defenseless animal.


 
I'm more concerned with someone actually, you know, killing something.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 23, 2010)

Here in San Antonio, we had a "Cat Serial Killer" a couple of years ago. Everyone was outraged and it even made the news. Funny shit.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Here in San Antonio, we had a "Cat Serial Killer" a couple of years ago. Everyone was outraged and it even made the news. Funny shit.


 
OH NOES SOME WEIRDO IS KILLING CATS

That's p funny


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2010)

What the fuck.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 23, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Here in San Antonio, we had a "Cat Serial Killer" a couple of years ago. Everyone was outraged and it even made the news. Funny shit.


 the lady put the cat in a trash can.  thats funny.

a goth kid kills cats for fun.  Not funny.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 23, 2010)

Soldout225 said:


> You'd think furries would be pretty pissed off to see someone do that to a defenseless animal.


 
We're bastards/bitches.

Also, we've all seen worse.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 23, 2010)

Molly said:


> I'm more concerned with someone actually, you know, killing something.


Definitely this.

As it stands, it's just some crazy lady putting a cat in the trash, which is no more harmful then when I put one of my cats in a laundry basket. At the most, the cat would be in there a few hours before either the trash got collected, and it could run out, or until the homeowner brought their can in, and would hear the cat inside, and let it out.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 23, 2010)

lol I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds this lol-worthy. 

Sometimes people have to find ways to entertain themselves...I agree that she is...definately strange for having done this, but I think all of us have done something stupid for shits and giggles.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 23, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> the lady put the cat in a trash can.  thats funny.
> 
> a goth kid kills cats for fun.  Not funny.


They found two dead cats in a single neighborhood. Probably hit by cars, but someone had it in their mind that people were going around murdering cats for "sport".


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

i would prefer one sticking it in the trash over an m80 up its butt


----------



## Boom (Aug 23, 2010)

Molly said:


> So what, I stuffed a kid in a trash can and everyone just laughed.


 Cats don't got hands or bipedality.

I feel there's more to this story than the camera tells us.

You guys are weird.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 23, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> They found two dead cats in a single neighborhood. Probably hit by cars, but someone had it in their mind that people were going around murdering cats for "sport".


 ohhhhhh i see

it was happening in Florida.  a kid kiled like 13 cats until he was caught


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2010)

Boom said:


> Cats don't got hands or bipedality.


 
Why should that matter?


----------



## Boom (Aug 23, 2010)

Molly said:


> Why should that matter?


 
Kids can get out of a garbage can because they're bipeds with dexterous hands and mobile wrists. Cats can't get out of a garbage can with a heavy lid.
The only way a kid couldn't get out of a garbage can is if you severely injured them or sat your big ass on top of the lid for a day or two until they were weakened by dehydration, and if you do that you're a criminal and a bad bad.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2010)

Boom said:


> Kids can get out of a garbage can because they're bipeds with dexterous hands and mobile wrists. Cats can't get out of a garbage can with a heavy lid.
> The only way a kid couldn't get out of a garbage can is if you severely injured them or sat your big ass on top of the lid for a day or two until they were weakened by dehydration, and if you do that you're a criminal and a bad bad.


 Okay.

Does the fact that it's being recorded mean nothing?


----------



## Boom (Aug 23, 2010)

Molly said:


> Okay.
> 
> Does the fact that it's being recorded mean nothing?


 
Yes, because its still a dick thing to do, had it not been recorded the cat could have potentially died. The action and intent is kind of important. I doubt she would've done it if she knew she was being recorded.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 23, 2010)

There was no need to do what she did.

Might not of been much in the way of physical  harm done, but I think it still is animal cruelty.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2010)

Boom said:


> Yes, because its still a dick thing to do, had it not been recorded the cat would've potentially died. The action and intent is kind of important. I doubt she would've done it if she knew she was being recorded.


 
Well, it was recorded, so cat gets saved, woman gets fine. All's well that ends well.


----------



## Boom (Aug 23, 2010)

Molly said:


> Well, it was recorded, so cat gets saved, woman gets fine. All's well that ends well.


 I think people are more annoyed by the intent of the woman, not the way the whole thing turned out. People doing bad things can turn out alright, but why were they doing bad things to begin with? I think that's the line of thought.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 23, 2010)

Boom said:


> Kids can get out of a garbage can because they're bipeds with dexterous hands and mobile wrists. Cats can't get out of a garbage can with a heavy lid.


 
The lids on those bins are pretty light.

Maru could have got out of there.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2010)

Boom said:


> I think people are more annoyed by the intent of the woman, not the way the whole thing turned out. People doing bad things can turn out alright, but why were they doing bad things to begin with? I think that's the line of thought.


 
I don't want to waste my time being angry with people I will never even speak to.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 23, 2010)

Boom said:


> Kids can get out of a garbage can because they're bipeds with dexterous hands and mobile wrists. Cats can't get out of a garbage can with a heavy lid.
> The only way a kid couldn't get out of a garbage can is if you severely injured them or sat your big ass on top of the lid for a day or two until they were weakened by dehydration, and if you do that you're a criminal and a bad bad.


 
Brb stuffing a legless/armless kid into a trashcan. I didn't injure him, he was born that way!


----------



## Boom (Aug 24, 2010)

Molly said:


> I don't want to waste my time being angry with people I will never even speak to.


 
That's either a really healthy or really unhealthy philosophy.



Morroke said:


> Brb stuffing a legless/armless kid into a trashcan. I didn't injure him, he was born that way!


 
I was obviously implying people with otherwise unimpaired, normal bodies. Please don't stuff anything or anyone that can't get out of a garbage can into a garbage can. That isn't very nice.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 24, 2010)

Boom said:


> I was obviously implying people with otherwise unimpaired, normal bodies. Please don't stuff anything or anyone that can't get out of a garbage can into a garbage can. That isn't very nice.


 
So

Can I stuff you into a garbage can?


----------



## Boom (Aug 24, 2010)

Morroke said:


> So
> 
> Can I stuff you into a garbage can?


 
Go ahead.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

i still cant figure out what the reasoning behind throwing a otherwise perfectly good cat away


----------



## Shico (Aug 24, 2010)

Poor cat 
"Oh hi lady, you a nice lady, awwwww you pet me lady...what you doen lady...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH"

Kinda not cool, I mean imagine her doing the same thing only putting a cat in a can out for pickup, around here the trash gets picked up by a grab-arm on the truck...in which case the cat would not have a chance D:


----------



## Morroke (Aug 24, 2010)

Shico said:


> Poor cat
> "Oh hi lady, you a nice lady, awwwww you pet me lady...what you doen lady...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH"
> 
> Kinda not cool, I mean imagine her doing the same thing only putting a cat in a can out for pickup, around here the trash gets picked up by a grab-arm on the truck...in which case the cat would not have a chance D:


 
Seen videos of that happening to stray dogs. People will break the legs of one and just toss it into the back of a garbage truck or the can.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 24, 2010)

I wanted to rant about how it's animal cruelty, but I figured the response.

Next up: Man lures little girls and puts them in his van.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 24, 2010)

The comments are gold.
Read them.

Dogs are better anyway :V


----------



## Dan. (Aug 24, 2010)

People are starving in the world and she throws away a good cat like that? Now this is evidence that we throw away too much food in the UK!

Jokes aside, the cat didn't die so why is everybody getting butthurt? If it was a dog she wouldn't have been able to do that anyway...


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 24, 2010)

poor kitteh


----------



## Mordin_Solus (Aug 24, 2010)

Placement of feline into waste receptacle increases space economy in local area.  Reaction illogical, commend woman, increase volume of receptacle felines.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 25, 2010)

Dan. said:


> People are starving in the world and she throws away a good cat like that? Now this is evidence that we throw away too much food in the UK!
> 
> Jokes aside, the cat didn't die so why is everybody getting butthurt? If it was a dog she wouldn't have been able to do that anyway...


 
Pretty sure there are A LOT of dogs small enough to be picked up.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 25, 2010)

If only the punishment fitted the crime.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 25, 2010)

Is it bad that I lol'd?


----------



## Bundi (Aug 25, 2010)

Well that's not a very nice thing to do to a cat.
Most elderly women are crazed for cats. >->


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 25, 2010)

A more detailed picture of her.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 25, 2010)

Speaking of crazy cat ladies


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

i wonder if she would try to stuff a furry into a dumpster?


----------



## Dan. (Aug 26, 2010)

Velystord said:


> i wonder if she would try to stuff a furry into a dumpster?


 I somewhat doubt that there are any furries in Coventry...


----------



## Aurag2 (Aug 29, 2010)

Once, I accidently locked my cat in the dryer for 3 days. He survived just fine


----------



## Flowen (Aug 29, 2010)

Someone should ask that lady how she would feel if a cat came up and stuffed Her in tha trashcan


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 29, 2010)

Flowen said:


> Someone should ask that lady how she would feel if a cat came up and stuffed Her in tha trashcan


 
What, like this you mean?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh, OH. I just noticed the "Deranged Lady" part of the title.

She's not deranged. She's perfectly sane. She just hates cats.

If she was deranged she would have pulled it apart over her head and enjoyed a nice cat blood bath.


----------

